# Schwinn Phantom headlight battery tray



## rocketman (Sep 21, 2015)

Darn it, this ones got me stumped. I ordered a new battery tray for my Schwinn and cant quite get through the issue I'm having with the one wire fender switch. Of course as soon as the two batteries are installed the light comes on and the purpose of the switch that came with the tray is to off the light. I've tried the connector spade at the rear with the switch wire and the light will not go off. I tried a jumper wire from it to the front of the lamp (+) side and the switch will turn the light on and off ok but after its off within minutes the D batteries start warming up and draining themselves. I had no original light unit to follow off of so I'm second guessing all the various area's for this one wire to connect. Anybody have a drawing? Thanks


----------



## rocketman (Sep 22, 2015)

found the problem, read it on the balloon tire thread. Thanks


----------

